# first trimester depression?



## westjn85

I am almost 11 weeks and since I found out that I was expecting, I have been very sad. This baby was planned and extremely wanted so that is not a factor. I have been pregnant several times before and never felt this way. All I want to do is cry and I just feel completely unmotivated. I noticed that I have never changed my "feeling" from "blah" this whole time. That's the best way to describe it. Has anyone else felt this way? Will it get better after the first trimester? :cry:


----------



## BeesKnees

I wish I knew what to say. I had a really rough go through the 1st tri but I had a lot going on. Engagement, moving in with stubborn OH, and a lot of other stuff. I am feeling a little relief now but I can't pinpoint exactly why.

I was not able to take hormonal birth control before because I became horribly depressed on it so I know I'm sensitive to hormones.

I am starting counseling today. Partly for me and then couples counseling soon for me and OH. I have faith that it will help.

Good luck to you. I think you'll find some relief soon. If you don't in a few weeks, talk to a professional. :hugs:


----------



## mom22boys

I have it too!!!! I cry over everything and I cannot shake it! I would just like to be in bed all day long!


----------



## vix1972

You can get antenatal depression but dont forget that if you are sensitive to the hormones that they will affect your moods. I am tearful a lot but after turning into a psycho last time ( not kidding I was horrible!) this is a relief. If you still feel bad at about 15 weeks then maybe you might have antenatal depression. Dont forget there is a lot going on in your body and your head at the moment, sometimes with all the other usual stuff it can be a bit much. Hugs xxx


----------



## westjn85

Thank you for the replies. It is comforting to know that others have felt the same. I just feel like my other kids are suffering as well as my husband. I am ready to be back to myself. At least out of the first trimester!


----------



## babyhopes2010

its normal i went through that in 1st tri its alot of uncertaintity and alot of change in ur life it can trigger low moods x


----------



## Loobyloo30

Awwwww bless you! I was exactly the same! Our baby was planned and too 8 months (with one m/c) but the first trimester i was devastated!! Wasnt sure if i wanted to be a mummy, i even questioned if i wanted to be with my OH! I was soooooo down in the dumps, it was the worst feeling ever! I wont lie, it did last until my 2nd trimester, but from about 12 weeks i was over the moon and felt completely different! Its just your hormones and body getting used to the changes. It seriously messes with your head lol xx


----------



## baskinps

I was the same way throughout my entire fist trimester. I cried constantly and really didn't want to do anything. They say do what makes you happy, but I couldnt even bring myself to enjoy my favourite hobbies. I wasn't working at the time either. It passed for me sometimes around 13 weeks, and getting my 12 week photo helped a lot too. I still can get sad, but usually not enough to cry for no apparent reason.


----------



## SuzyW

Very relieved to have found this, I have been feeling so low too. Don't even want to speak to people or see anyone, except OH and DS. 

Hopefully as the hormones balance out we'll feel better. Much love. xx


----------



## mom22boys

Tonight my husband thought it would be good for us to get out of the house! He took me to a get together at our friends farm, all good but I got there and only knew 2 people. I looked at him and started crying I said take me home! I know those people think that I have lost it but this happens so much! Will this get any better??????

GLad to know I am not alone!!! Great Thread!!! Thanks for putting it up!


----------



## rjsmam

another thank you for the thread. i feel just as you described. my common sense is telling me its hormones but am struggling to feel content. my close friends know about the pregnancy & i feel some of them are wondering why i'm not overjoyed.... as am i!



x


----------



## starrbabes

Could not stop crying on Sunday, absolutely everything set me off!


----------



## SuzyW

Emotions are so up and down, I can go two days feeling fantastic and then the next two days just crying constantly. It's craziness this pregnancy stuff. :/ x


----------



## EarthMama

I definitely had some depression the first tri, probably from low blood sugar due to being unable to eat much.


----------



## westjn85

It has been about two weeks since I started this thread and I must say I am slowly starting to feel better. I have reached the 13 week mark, so maybe that's just it. I am sorry to hear that others are going through this. It is very hard to cope with especially when you want so badly to be happy. If anything, it is reassuring that you are not the only one that is feeling this way. Also, very good to hear that it does get better and seems to be hormonal!


----------



## JackiePed

Oh hun... I know very few women who DIDN'T feel this way in first tri! First tri feels like a never-ending nightmare, unless you're one of those lucky women who just... don't seem affected by hormones and feel fine.
It DOES end. Can't guarantee when... it's usually not at the 'magical 12 week mark'...but it does end. For me it got better around 14 weeks in my first two pregnancies, and around 18 weeks in this third one. So hang in there, even if it lingers for awhile.


----------



## speck

I found the following article on the public health agency website. Apparently about 10% of us will experience depression during pregnancy and speaking up is important. I can't post the link because I'm too new to the forum but if you're feeling this way try searching for public health agency depression in pregnancy.


----------



## xdxxtx

I've been pregnant twice, with my now 10 1/2 month old son and now 11 1/2 weeks along with #2. When pregnant with my son, I was depressed since days before I peed on that stick. That's just how my body handled the hormones... Once I delivered, I got extremely awful postpartum depression and wanted to end my life every day. Sad, but true. Throughout this pregnancy, I've had a lot of depression again, but it hasn't been as bad. It IS okay to feel that way, and you can get it treated (safer after the first trimester because things are much less likely to cause birth defects after that point)... I never did. I didn't while pregnant with my son through medication, and I certainly won't this time. I just don't want to risk birth defects, but often the benefits far outweigh the risks. If you have the ability to talk to someone about your feelings on a regular basis, definitely do it. Also, try meditation and find some time to be alone and just clear your mind.

I WILL encourage you, no matter what, to seek treatment if this lasts after delivery. Getting treated for postpartum depression can NOT have any bad affects on your baby - only good ones! You can get a simple pill from your OB if you have postpartum depression, and it can literally save your life. :)


----------

